

Common Crawl dataset to move to AWS Public Data Sets - LisaG
http://semanticweb.com/common-crawl-founder-gil-elbaz-speaks-about-new-relationship-with-amazon-semantic-web-projects-using-its-corpus-and-why-open-web-crawls-matter-to-developing-big-data-expertise_b26109

======
mark_l_watson
Great! Glad the extracted structured data will be added also; another list of
structured data: <http://page.mi.fu-berlin.de/muehleis/ccrdf/>

